# What kind of vest/jacket for our Vizsla in cold weather?



## Peanut

We have an 11 month old male Vizsla named Peanut and he does not like the cold. If he is out running he does fine, but as soon as he stops he gets cold very quickly and his teeth even chatter! We are going to be moving to an area that is even colder and I was trying to figure out what kind of vest to get him. We will be getting him a neoprene vest for hunting, but for everyday use around the yard I wanted to get something else. So, a puffy nylon vest, fleece vest, fleece lined nylon vest? There are so many to choose from! The average temperature where we are moving in the winter is anywhere between 20-40 degrees F. It can get a lot colder than that as well. It doesn't rain a lot, but does snow. I don't want to waste money on something that doesn't keep him warm enough or protect him from rain/snow, and I also don't want to go overboard and get something that keeps him too warm. Any suggestions? I've been looking on ebay and amazon and almost bought the Casual Canine north paw puffy dog vest. But i thought that might be too warm. Then I almost bought just a fleece vest, but figured it would get wet and not keep him warm enough.


----------



## Mischa

http://www.chillydogs.ca/index.php/product/index/30

These are really well made. 
Our girl gets cold quicker than most, but she'll run happily in temps well below freezing with her coat on.


----------



## Crazy Kian

Another vote for the link Mischa posted. Great product.


----------



## Coco

I like the chilly dogs for on leash walks and hikes at the cottage.

However, my favourite fit and product for Coco is 
http://www.ruffwear.com/dog_coats

The two that we use regularly are:

*Cloud Chase*
storm-ready soft shell jacket
She wears this jacket when it is snowing or damp cold for serious activity (Snowshoeing, Cross country skiing?skate skiing, Backcountry skiing.

The jacket she wears the most is the [_b]Climate Change[/b]_r™ (sunny, dry winter days) insulation from the cold. She wears this jacket trail running, Hiking, In-town excursions on a cold dry day or ice fishing..
It provides Coco additional warmth and insulation from the elements

Winters in NWO are cold and long - and I got kinda crazy with jackets and collars. All three jackets fit perfectly, however the ruff wear is really fantastic for activity.

The picture is of Coco posing for you wearing her Climate Changer.


----------



## tracker

Chilli dogs all the way.


----------



## 1notenough

I vote for Fountain dog jackets.well made, insulated and waterproof It even has a terrycloth lining.


----------



## reddogfan

I really like the fleece vest from Rivers West. we use the blaze orange one during hunting season but also on our walks on those cold winter days. www.riverswest.com/pointer_vest_solid.html


----------



## city_dog

Mischa said:


> http://www.chillydogs.ca/index.php/product/index/30
> 
> These are really well made.
> Our girl gets cold quicker than most, but she'll run happily in temps well below freezing with her coat on.


I hadn't seen these before!! Sammy had a coat, but it was a "this'll do" coat for this winter. I want to get him something better for next winter. What a great product!


----------



## finch

For those of you with the ChillyDog jackets... do you have the "all breed" or "long & lean" size?


----------



## tracker

Lui has the "all breed" jacket. 

Hasnt needed it lately, as it has been hovering above 20 degrees celcius for hte last week or so.


----------



## ironman_stittsville

city_dog said:


> Mischa said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.chillydogs.ca/index.php/product/index/30
> These are really well made.
> Our girl gets cold quicker than most, but she'll run happily in temps well below freezing with her coat on.
> 
> 
> 
> I hadn't seen these before!! Sammy had a coat, but it was a "this'll do" coat for this winter. I want to get him something better for next winter. What a great product!
Click to expand...

Phoebe likes her ChillyDogs coat and it fits her really well. They are made in Kanata, Ontario, Canada. I like to buy Canadian when I can so I jumped at this.

Rh.


----------



## GinjaNinja

Another one for Chillydogs. My V has the GWN coat (it's fantastic), also a mac, also a fleece. If it's warm but wet she just wears the mac (she hates the rain). If it's really cold - actually doesn't need to be that cold - for example if I need to leave her in the car I put on her Equafleece suit which has back legs, then her GWN coat over the top. Then she gets a microwave pad in her tuffie nest and is covered over with a fleecy blanket. You would think this would be enough - but at freezing levels she is always shivering when I return to her . . .


----------



## hotmischief

GinjaNinja - the equifleeces are brilliant. I bought the tank top one for my pup to put on after he swims when it was colder. Was thinking about the ones with the legs for the winter - are they hard to get them into?

All my dogs have Tuffies beds - they are the best and I love that you can take them outside and scrub & hose them down. My Dane has the big flat bed, but they advised me to get a nest for my Vs- a large one. He is only 5 months now and sort of fills it. What size do you have? The cover that came on the cushion (in the nest) isn't great so was going to order the new luxury fleece - have you tried that?


----------

